# Help please, DIY pwm led controller



## simon_pedley (13 Feb 2014)

After much deliberation I have decided to buy the grobeam 600 led lights. Since the TMC controllers are fairly expensive I'm considering having a go at the DIY option or if it's too complicated for me Dad can build it! . Has anyone built a pwm controller from scratch or could recommend a kit bought from the web. I have looked at the typhon led controller kits but they seem to be import only which adds to the cost. 

Regards Simon


----------



## Philip (13 Feb 2014)

I've just purchased these and am waiting for delivery! Like yourself I can't justify the expense of the controller so would like a cheaper option! I've noticed that there are dimmable sockets but I'm pretty sure these won't work. I see there are dimmers available such as this  12V 8A PIR Sensor LED Strip Light Switch Dimmer Brightness Controller | eBay that are designed for the LED strip lights, but could they possibly be adapted for the Grobeams?

EDIT:
Haven't got my lights yet so haven't had a chance to check / play, but from what I've seen, would something like this:  BLACK PWM ROTARY LED STRIP 12V DC DIMMER - 2.1MM CONNECTORS - UK FAST DISPATCH | eBay suit to plug in between the light and the power pack?


----------



## simon_pedley (13 Feb 2014)

That looks promising, I might have to investigate further. It would be nice to have a fade option but for that price I could live without it. If dad discovers anything I will let you know.


----------



## Philip (14 Feb 2014)

Let me know if you plan to give it a go, should be worth a punt for £6! Need to wait for my lights to arrive so I can see what the connectors are between the PSU and the light, but I suspect that that may slot right in!

If you're going to give it a shot then let us know how you get on


----------



## simon_pedley (14 Feb 2014)

I'm either buying my lights from rommsey world of water or online this weekend to arrive early next week. Like you said it will come down to the spec of the connectors and the voltage range of the switch. But for 12 quid it might be worth a punt.


----------



## ian_m (14 Feb 2014)

simon_pedley said:


> I'm either buying my lights from Romsey world of water or online this weekend to arrive early next week


You will have trouble. Romsey World of Water was under water last night, when I cycled past. It was all dark, and I could see water was flowing through their car park about a foot deep or more.

Bit of a mess down there, the water meadows (living up to their name) are pouring across Greatbridge Road, down Budds Lane to the river. There is a dam across the road at the railway bridge on Greatbridge road keeping the water from emptying into Romsey.

Romsey World Of Water - Home-Romsey World Of Water Says it is closed.

I cycled along the canal path last night, mostly above water, though breached in places. Most amazingly passed deer, badgers, rats & other animals all just standing there on the only dry land for miles.


----------



## simon_pedley (14 Feb 2014)

Cheers Ian, I will give romsey a miss then. It's not to bad here in bournemouth at the moment. My goretex lined shimano cycling boots were definitely my best purchase last year. They are amazing!


----------



## ian_m (14 Feb 2014)

From my cycle escapes in Romsey last night.

A nice white Audi A3 from someone who thought "Road Closed due to flooding" didn't apply to him.





A rather soggy rat (one of many) perched on a branch poking out the water.


----------



## ian_m (14 Feb 2014)

Here is world of water as I saw last night.


----------



## simon_pedley (14 Feb 2014)

I spoke to a guy called James at world of water on Tuesday and he said they would be open . I think he might be having a day off!


----------



## James O (14 Feb 2014)

Everyone is getting flooded but the only one they mention is the one 'that specialises in aquatic products.....'  Cheap shot that.  If I owned that store I'd be inclined to have my solicitor write a nice letter asking for some ££££ towards repairs, seeing as how they singled it out for special sarcasm/mention n'all


----------



## Philip (14 Feb 2014)

Just recieved my lights and they have the USB connections, but there are adaptors to take it to pin connectors. I measured them with my verniers but I've already forgotten, I think they were 3.94mm dia or thereabouts.


----------



## simon_pedley (14 Feb 2014)

Did you buy 1 or 2? What size is your tank? My tank is 80x40x50cm. I was going to buy 2 so that I had a good light spread without the shadows on the edges whicy would be cast by a single light in the middle. Well that's what I was told when I phoned a few shops. The connectors on the dimmer switch could always be changed to a different size to make it fit.


----------



## Philip (16 Feb 2014)

I bought the twin pack from Swell UK (got them for £125), and then the mounting gear elsewhere.

I'll be putting them in a Trigon 190 tank, and mounting them in the T5 holders using the T5 mounting kit. Yet to see how they'll light it up as I've not recieved the rail yet, but it should be coming at the start of the week so I'll get a photo up when they're installed. I tested the units and held one above my Rio 125 tank and even the 1 unit lit it up very well, the 'shimmer' effect that everyone associates with them is present too, and it really brings out the colours of the fish! Expensive kit, but certainly worth it from what I've seen already.

Just managed to nab a second hand controller on eBay for £46! Still a lot for what it is, but it's an OEM solution so I'm happy to roll with it!


----------



## simon_pedley (16 Feb 2014)

That's a good price, do you think one strip was enough for your 125l tank? Were there shadows where the light didn't cover?   I have bought the twin pack, but your comments makes me think I should have got one instead.


----------



## Philip (17 Feb 2014)

I'd say the 1 strip was enough. I've never seen the tank with T5's over it, but the 1 GroBeam definitely lit the tank up very well.

With regards to shadows, I didn't notice any. But I was holding the light a couple of inches inches above the top of the tank. The way the light spread meant even the brace bar on the Juwel Rio's didn't cast a shadow either.

The single unit would probably suit you better, but you've already bought both! You should trial 1 light above the tank, and if that proves to be enough you should be able to return the twins for a single?

Hoping my rail arrives later, so if it does I'll get them installed above my Trigon tonight and get some pics of that and above the Rio.


----------



## simon_pedley (17 Feb 2014)

I reckon if the order hasn't been processed properly yet, I can probably change it to a single. I'm making my own rail as there isn't much space under the hood with the brace. I'm removing the t5 Unit do that I can mount the strip centrally. 

Fingers crossed I can change my order!


----------



## Philip (17 Feb 2014)

I'm sure you should be able to if it hasn't been shipped, get in there quick!

I'm guessing the single will come with the same fitting hardware as the dual - there will be a couple of plastic brackets and a variety of nylon and tapping screws so you can equip it to a bit of wood or metal or something, so no additional bits or bobs needed!


----------



## simon_pedley (17 Feb 2014)

That's the master plan!  The phone lines open at ten, and I haven't received a shipping email yet so hopefully I will be ok.


----------



## simon_pedley (17 Feb 2014)

Phew managed to cancel my order, back to the drawing board until I have made a final decision.


----------



## Philip (17 Feb 2014)

Nice one. You should just order 1 and see what like, can always add the second one afterwards. There doesn't seem to be any saving on the twin pack annoyingly, the only difference being a twin power brick!

My rail arrived and I've chopped it in 2, so I'll get it installed when I get home later!


----------



## simon_pedley (17 Feb 2014)

Swell has the best price for a single with free next day delivery. I have sent Clive a message to see what he reckons as he knows so much. Are you running pressurised co2, as I'm not and that was one of my concerns about running two strips that I wouldn't be able to keep up with the demands of the plants even with a dimmer. I like the mms mounting system and the T5 adaptors but unfortunately I don't have space for them.


----------



## Philip (18 Feb 2014)

I'm not runnning CO2 at the moment, the tank still isn't running as I'm waiting for everything to trickle in prior to planting, and I'm running my filter in on my old tank to get it matured prior to running a new tank.

I plan to get a CO2 system on the go at some point, my partner's uncle owns a fabrication shop so I should be able to get a bottle with relative ease!

This Trigon is my first proper attempt at a full on planted tank, I have my EI ferts ready to go but I suspect you'll be on the money with regards to CO2 demands with that much light! If I get the tank up and running prior to my CO2 system then I'll see how the plants react and drop down to a single unit / dim even further if need be!


----------



## simon_pedley (18 Feb 2014)

After further deliberation and discussions with Clive and Ian I have decided to get the twin, as it allows more future flexibility. The code you gave me made it £10 cheaper than last time!! £125 plus free next day delivery - bargain. 
I have finished making the new lid out of some old soffit board so I just need to wait for the connectors to arrive so I can make the rails for the lights. Once I have seen the connectors on the lights I can buy the dimmer switches if they will fit. What oem controller did your buy?


----------



## Philip (20 Feb 2014)

Nice one, glad it helped! I was chuffed with such a good deal on them too.

I got a twin-channel off of eBay for a reasonable price. Set it up last night and dimmed the beams to 50% which I think is more than enough for a non-CO2 Tank at the moment. My tank still isn't set up as I'm awaiting to get a bit of feature wood so I can get the whole thing planted up! Need to pull my finger out and get something ordered!


----------



## simon_pedley (20 Feb 2014)

Yeah they are very nice lights. That dimmer on eBay only has an output voltage of 12v, but the power supply has an output voltage if 19.5v so I don't think they will be suitable. Dad is going to investigate. The controller you bought was it a tmc one, or a generic one?  Was there more available? In the meantime I will just reduce the time the lights are on for / run one strip.


----------



## Philip (20 Feb 2014)

Ah that's a bummer, they'd have been a nice cheap alternative!

I got a TMC unit, luckily it was advertised as 'aquarium lighting' so I only ended up bidding against 1 person and nabbed it for £45. There seems to be a couple units on all the time and they seem to end around £45-55!


----------



## simon_pedley (20 Feb 2014)

I will have to keep my eye out for one


----------



## simon_pedley (21 Feb 2014)

Problem solved, got a tmc controller off eBay for £50.


----------

